# Tools tools and more info on tose garage sale finds!



## PTsideshow (Aug 26, 2009)

Here you go, most of your question answered here!http://alloy-artifacts.com/index.html
 ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 26, 2009)

PT,

Thats a good site. I have used it before and found the history of an old socket.

Kenny


----------

